# Tilapia in a pond



## CarpWild (Jun 19, 2011)

Alright guys, I may be behind the power curve on this one. I have been glancing at some of the posts in regards to tilapia. Where I work, we own about 30 acres of land with a 5 acre pond. The pond is stocked with bass, bluegill, several amurs, channel cats, bullheads and there is said to be crappie (that I have not seen yet.) The pond is well structured with natural log falls and even has a damn for water overflow. 

We just installed an aerator last year with four diffusers located on separate ends of the pond. The pond is only fishable from winter thaw until about July due to the vegetation issues. The person in charge of "club" is hesitant to use chemicals on the overgrowth due to financial issues of the club. 

I guess my question is, will and how well will Tilapia clean the pond? Do they take care of submerged weeds as well as the muck on the bottom? Also what is the survival rate through winter? Will they survive ice season or are they needed to be replaced every year? 

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I am not a tilapia expert, but I had them in my pond last year and will be putting more in this year.

My tilpaia consumed algae and I think bottom muck. I do not think they will have any impact on actual plants in your pond.

What plants do you have? Some are much easier to take care off than others. Watermeal and duckweed are more difficult and expensive to get rid off. The fact that you said the pond becomes unfishable I'm guessing you have a high nutrient load and both. 

Tilapia will not survive through the winter. Depending on the strain of tilapia they will die once the water drops to 45-50 deg.

I would think that a combination of chemicals, grass carp, and tilapia (for 5 acres they would be costly) might be what you need. A evaluation by one of the pond management companies would be my first step.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

I think Lundy is right on. To add, the tilapia generally compliment the grass carp. Grass carp are better at taking care of higher plants where tilapia are better at lower plants as described.

It seems like most people use too many grass carp to start and do not restock often enough. Small grass carp to a better job than large ones. 

I also believe that biological controls are just that, controls. They should be looked at as a maintenance tool to reduce chemical needs not an elimination tool. Chemicals, when the right one or combination of are used are better suited for elimination or mass reduction of weeds with fairly consistant results.

From a cost standpoint, treating with chemicals along with good nutrient reduction practices will probably be your best bet. Then add biological controls with spot chemical treatments as needed later. It may require some higher up front costs but long term should work out less expensive.


----------

